# Bracelet odor



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey guys.I wear my para cord bracelets everywhere,but they have the worst odor,and I was wondering if anyone had some tips on how to get the odor out of my bracelets.thanks


----------



## Southern_cordist (May 8, 2013)

I would wash with some soap and warm water. Be careful as paracord will shrink in hot water. Thats what I do anyway.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Wash it or make a new one.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah, hand soap or dish soap. Use cold water though. Warm/hot will shrink it after a while. Mine smells too. Like man. Lol


----------



## Paracord_Monkey4 (Aug 8, 2013)

Just spray it with some febreeze  LOL


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Paracord_Monkey4 said:


> Just spray it with some febreeze  LOL


 Yeah! That stuff fixes everything lol. Like the WD-40 for stink.


----------



## Fieldmouse (Aug 10, 2013)

I normally use a little bit of dishwashing liquid and an old toothbrush with cold water, works pretty good for me and I'm a heavy sweater too.


----------



## justincredible3 (Aug 10, 2013)

i just let mine stink!! the smell of survival and victory!!....JK dish soap and cold water, maybe febreeze


----------



## Paracord_Monkey4 (Aug 8, 2013)

J-Will said:


> Yeah! That stuff fixes everything lol. Like the WD-40 for stink.


Exactly. or ducktape of stink depending on how you look at it :cheers1:


----------



## bmt_fire (Aug 16, 2013)

Wash it in the shower with warm water and shampoo. Then let it sit out to dry. Makes my wife crazy when I use her good shampoo.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Paracord_Monkey4 said:


> Exactly. or ducktape of stink depending on how you look at it :cheers1:


 You must be from the Ozarks as well


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

Ive never noticed an odor off mine, but then again I wear it in the shower so it prolly gets cleaned in there.


----------



## Phoenix13C (Feb 17, 2014)

I use a little hand soap and cool water. I scrub with an old toothbrush. It helps with the stink and it gets the brighter colored cord closer to it's original glory when life get's dirty.


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## adsaz1980 (Jan 25, 2014)

I just leave mine in my pocket and send it through the wash with my clothes works great for mine


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Never thought about that ^


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

My EDC bracelet doesn't have an odor and I've been wearing it daily (when I leave the house) for over 2 years.


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

I just wear mine in the shower once in a while and that usually keeps it fresh.

On the ones that have become really stanky, I wash them thoroughly with water and hand soap, then I put them wet in a small container with baking soda and make sure they're covered with it as well. I let them sit overnight then the next morning I rinse them thoroughly and let them air dry.


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a hard time wearing one all the time, I don't like wearing watches either.


----------



## AllTiedUp (Feb 27, 2014)

If the cord is pre shrunk put the bracelet in the pocket of a pair of jeans and wash with your normal laundry. Did this on accident once and the bracelet shrank up to kids size. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## Gamer3900 (Jun 2, 2014)

Paracord_Monkey4 said:


> Just spray it with some febreeze  LOL



Always works for me


-Gamer3900


----------



## twbranch (Apr 13, 2013)

Realy 550 cord should not absorb your sweat and smell!


----------



## L3xiical (Jun 4, 2014)

I've worn mine non stop for months, I've never exactly smelled it, but I just did and now I'm gonna be insecure about it stinking and I'm probably gonna smell it all the time to make sure it doesn't stink. Thanks guys hahaha


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

I made a watch band over a year ago. Have not had any odor issues with it and it's worn daily. Did wash it once to get deer blood off it, other than that no problems. 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## paracorders0918 (Jul 7, 2014)

Boil them...
***WARNING*** may shrink


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

twbranch said:


> Realy 550 cord should not absorb your sweat and smell!


Well yes and no. While the cord itself may not pick anything up, the way we tie them gives plenty of areas for dirt and junk to build up and that will stink.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

DaBigKahuna said:


> Well yes and no. While the cord itself may not pick anything up, the way we tie them gives plenty of areas for dirt and junk to build up and that will stink.


Mines will get a little lint once in a while but as many times as I washed my hands been caught in the rain the paracord doesn't smell at all. 

I'm looking at it now and I think it might has faded a little but I won't know for sure until I can compare it to some new black paracord.


----------



## shoot2live (May 25, 2015)

I found a good way to keep a bracelet clean is to attach it to a belt loop and throw it in with your laundry.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Vin said:


> Hello to All,
> 
> The name is Dave and I am the PF Admin. Please browse around the forum and post away. If you see any topics that aren't covered, please be sure to let us know!
> 
> Please read the rules before posting, and of course, introduce yourself here!


I never washed one of my bracelets before in the washing machine. 
My EDC bracelet is dirty but you have to look at it closely enough to notice the dust and dirt since the bracelet is black.


----------

